# USB Probleme bei ASUS P5Q Pro ?



## franz43 (2. November 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal kurz meine Situation. Nachdem ich nun meinen neuen Pc zusammengeschraubt haben, erstellt sich folgendes Problem.

Meine USB Maus (G7) und meine USB Tastatur (G15) werden einfach nicht erkannt. 
Im Gerätemanager sind die Usb Controller als ohne Konflikte und betriebsbereit dargestellt.

Die Usb Anschlüsse gehen , wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Digi cam anschließe. Wird sofort und richtig erkannt.

Beim U3 Stick zum Beispiel geht wieder nichts.

Habe xp sp 3 drauf. alles mit neuen Treibern schon probiert.

auch ne ganze nacht im netz gesucht. Nur ähnliche erfahrungen, jedoch keine Lösungen gefunden.

Ist das ein Asus Problem ? Oder ist das Board defekt ?


----------



## franz43 (4. November 2008)

nach oben. Brauche immer noch Hilfe !!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. November 2008)

Hast du im Bios die Option "USB Keyboard" und "USB Mouse" auf enable gesetzt?


----------



## Firefighter45 (5. November 2008)

Habe das gleiche Board und auch schon einige davon verbaut aber das Problem habe ich bis jetzt bei keinem gehabt.

Was ist mit den Tipps von Destroyer, schon versucht???


----------



## Mister-2X (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch ein P5Q Pro Motherboard und genau die gleichen Probleme.
Ich arbeite aber mit Vista SP1.
Bei mir werden die USB-Geräte manchmal einfach nicht erkannt.
Oft wird meine USB-Maus und Tastatur nicht erkannt und meine Exterenen Platten spinnen an den Anschlüssen total.

Du hast gesagt du hast deinen PC zusammengebaut. War das vorher ein anderer PC (jetzt mit neuem Motherboard) oder hast du dir einzelteile gekauft?
Ich habe nämlich meinen Medion-PC kaputt-geflasht und musste das Motherboard austauschen.

Mister-2X


----------



## dot (14. Dezember 2008)

Meine MS Intelli Optical und Logitech Internet Navigator SE funktionieren hier ohne Probleme. Die Digitalkamera wird auch immer sofort erkannt.
Kann man im BIOS eventuell zwischen USB1/2 umschalten? Vielleicht bringt das etwas.

@D!str(+)yer
Ist das nicht nur fuer DOS?


----------



## Mister-2X (14. Dezember 2008)

dot schrieb:


> Kann man im BIOS eventuell zwischen USB1/2 umschalten? Vielleicht bringt das etwas.



Ich kann nur die 2.0-Funktionen ausschalten, aber dann hab ich ja nur noch USB 1.1!
Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich 111€ für USB 1.1 hinlege oder?
naja vielleicht gibts bald ein Bios-Update...


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Dezember 2008)

ICh habe nur, dass wenn ich neustarte, ich die Festplatte mit neu anmachen muss da sie beim booten nciht wieder mit startet! Habe ebenfalls Vista + SP1 . Ich habe das neueste Bios drauf und auch die neuesten Chipsatztreiber etc. Lade mal die neuen treiber von der Asus Page!


----------



## BTMsPlay (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab damit überhaupt keine Probleme.
Aber der abgesicherte Modus und das deinstall bzw neu install der Treiber bewirkt manchmal wunder.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mit dem Board das Problem, dass USB-2.0-Geräte als USB 1.1-Geräte gemeldet werden ("Dieses Gerät kann eine höhere Leistung erzielen blabla"). Boah, das nervt. Und niemand hat einen gescheiten Tipp im Netz. Das Rauswerfen der Controller und die Neuinstallation haben auch nix gebracht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2009)

PCI(e) USB Karte?


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2009)

@ Thilo: Hast du das Problem bei Vista oder XP?

Bei meinem Laptop (Vista) konnte ich über das Windows Update automatisch einen Treiber downloaden der das Problem behoben hat. 
Ansonsten vielleicht mal im Gerätemanager mit rechter-Maustaste auf deinen USB Controller und Treiber aktualisieren - dann auswählen, dass Windows sich den Treiber im Internet sucht.


----------



## Hanz (10. April 2009)

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie PCGH_Thilo.

Hat inzwischen jemand eine Lösung gefunden?

Das nervt total 

Gruß, HanZ


----------



## locojens (15. März 2010)

@Thilo

Moin! Gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung für dieses lästige Problem?
Weil auch ich dieses Problem mit den hinteren USB-Ports habe.
Zum Beispiel mit meinem Terratec USB-Stick. Bei dem hilft es zwar wenn ich ihn abziehe + wieder anstecke.... Aber es nervt halt doch gewaltig.


----------



## locojens (23. März 2010)

So! Hier mal kurz die Antwort vom ASUS VIP-Support: Hallo,

bitte versuchen Sie folgende Schritte:

- Rechner ausschalten
- Stromkabel abziehen
- Rechner aufmachen
- Biosbatterie rausnehmen
- den Jumper CLRTC auf Position 2-3 setzen
- ca. 5 Minuten warten, nichts machen in der Zeit
- den Jumper in die alte Position setzen
- Batterie wieder einsetzen und PC wieder starten
- Ins Bios gehen
- load setup defaults laden

Alternativ kann dies auch auftreten wenn das Netzteil ein Spannungsproblem aufweist. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany [ S09S ]


----------

